# Styro, Drylok & Silicone Questions???



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

I found some very thin natural slate and shale peices that I'd like to use on my 3D BG module project.
I have many questions:

What's the best way to join layers of styro/insulation board?
Gorilla Glue, GE Silicone 1, other?
Are all types of styro/insulation board, Drylok and the adhesive 100% non-toxic after curing?
Does 100% of the insulation board need to be covered with Drylok; any leaching or deterioration if not?

What's the best product to stick the flat rock peices to the styro board?
I'm thinking the GE 1.
Will this stick better on raw foam board or a Drylok'd surface?

That's enough to get me started, I just want to get it right the first time.
:thumb: 
Thanks.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I would not use any of the shale. It softens underwater and disintegrates. Silicone does not stick well to slate. You have to use enough to physically latch around each piece, like fingers around a held object. I like using the pond foam since it sticks to more materials and is fine without any concealing coating.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would tend to shy away from the cheaper white styro. The blue or pink are different and do not flake or to float around the tank as much as the white. Much stronger and more workable even though a bit higher price.


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replys.
I don't think the rocks I found are exactly shale or slate so I'll water test them and give it a try if they hold up. They did well during a high pressure and temperature power wash.

Anyway, what should I use to adhere them to the insulation board?

I'm planning on buying the pink or blue insulation board at Home Depot. 
Is this definately non-toxic if not Drylok'd?

Tell me more about "pond foam" please.

Thanks again.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

As far as connecting white styro to white styro I would/did use Gorilla glue. It holds stryo/styro together great. It does "foam" slightly after/during the curing process. It is 100% safe and waterproof. White styro (ploystyrene) is fish safe. Others (pink and blue) I not sure but many have used several of those kinds in this forum. Silicone will not hold for very long to most rocks. The seal eventually breaks away from the surface of the rock. I have tried many types. Volcanic rock is the only one that held up for any amount of time for me. I wouldnt worry about the styro flaking off if it is coated with Drylok and sealed to the back and bottom of the tank. All of the styro is trapped. Good Luck!


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

OK, so Gorilla glue for the insulation foam board layers.

What about fixing rock to the foam board?
What is this "pool foam"?
And would QuickCrete stick to the foam board and is it non-toxic after curing or does it have to be sealed with Drylok?

Thanks again.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Dr. Fosters and Smith sell it as Handi-Foam Black Straw and Gun Foam.

Home Depot - Great Stuff has it as GREAT STUFFâ„¢ Pond & Stone Waterfall Foam.

Walmart - Touch 'n Foam call theirs Landscape Exterior Filler-Adhesive.


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

OK, thanks.

Are these products all 100% safe for fish, non-toxic?

And, I've used one of the Great Stuff products and it expands a huge amount and is very difficult to work with after hardening.
Are the products you named the same as far as expansion and workability?

Thanks for your continued help.


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

I just did a search on the Great Stuff product, this is something I have not seen before.
Looks like it will work nicely.

Thanks.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

These are all designed to be used in ponds safely with fish and aquatic plants. They stick to rocks, cement, and plastics including pond liner and pipes. They don't have the same expansive power of the original Great Stuff which could distort door jambs and window frames. It is greatly toned down and much easier to work with. It is black so it is not as much of a problem to conceal if you even need to. It's UV resistant enough for a pond outdoors so it can cope easily with the artificial light in our aquariums. I prefer the latex formula since it doesn't smell and cures fast. You do have to plan out several projects at once or simply discard the half used can of foam. It does not store well once the can is started.


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the additional info.
I'm going to give it a try on my intake/heater concealing module.

...not sure it's going to work with my limited artistic abilities.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Just reading this thread cause I'm in the process of setting up a 240G and need some good background ideas....I have a Koi pond that I built in the last year. I built the waterfall and used the waterfall foam to bond the rocks together and to the pond liner....I can't beleive I didn't think about using it to bond rocks together or even to the back of the aquarium. This stuff is great, you can get it at home depot or lowes. It's black and you can spray it between rocks and it expands quite a bit. just let it dry and then you can either break off the stuff that expanded, file it down, cut it, etc. It looks like rock once it's dried and had some some time submerged in water. it seems pretty tough, obviously if you were trying to bond a 50 lb rock to the back of the AQ you might have some issues. The only thing I will tell you is that it is messy and hard to get off anything, hands, clothes, and probably the glass or acrylic if you got any on it. .....I might have to incorporate it into my background....I'm taking my time. I wasn't sure if I was gonna go with a Aqua terra type or a DIY, still deciding on DIY sump or purchase as well as the stand...So far all I have is the tank and some Fisheys eager opcorn: to move into a bigger home....
Keep us posted on the project...

BA


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm making a BG from styrofoam and I coated it with cement and plan to also coat it with Drylok and in the drying process of the cement it cracked in certain spots it's, so I wonder if I fill in the cracks with silicone will the drylok stick to the silicone when I use it ?

plus when I secure the BG to the back of the fishtank should I silicon the complete back of the BG and the silicone around the edges to usure it will stay in place and not leak onto the back of the BG, and whats the best silicone to use ?

pfcbizz


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Nothing sticks to silicone.


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

BillD said:


> Nothing sticks to silicone.


so is drylok enough to seal the cracks the I have in my BG ?


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

I want to add black sand to my aqauriumbut I have to say where I can find it, it's expensive so I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can buy black sand that isn't so expensive ? because I need 80lbs


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

pfcbizz said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can buy black sand that isn't so expensive ? because I need 80lbs


+1

This 'pond foam' stuff is interesting me too! So far it seems to me to be a kind of liquid styrofoam that you spray out at what you need to bond and it hardens to look like rock? Correct me if I'm wrong there, please. Would you be able to maybe shape this into the background that you want it as?


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

The King Crabb said:


> pfcbizz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can buy black sand that isn't so expensive ? because I need 80lbs
> ...


No, spray foam is only good to fill in gaps and holes but isn't goos to shape or cut, styrofoam sheets work best.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Would it be a good think to coat a 100% styrofoam (made of sheets from homedepot, 2") in? I'll already be coating it with quikrete, now I'm looking for an option to give me the ability to put in some color!


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

The King Crabb said:


> Would it be a good think to coat a 100% styrofoam (made of sheets from homedepot, 2") in? I'll already be coating it with quikrete, now I'm looking for an option to give me the ability to put in some color!


u could have colored the quickrete with some coloring additive that would have solved the problem already


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't made it yet, still in planning/ cycling filter media process! Thing is, I'm only wanting to buy one bag of quickrete. Is there something you can add to make it a different color after you've used part of it as original coating?


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

there is an additive in powder form u can ad before mixing it with water or during the water mix
u have it in most basic colors and the more u ad to the quickrete the more coloring u get


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you have an approximate pricing?


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

nope sorry i live in Belgium mate, wouldnt know the price where u live


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh right, hadn't checked your location! Thanks for the info though!


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

no prob!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

pfcbizz said:


> I want to add black sand to my aqauriumbut I have to say where I can find it, it's expensive so I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can buy black sand that isn't so expensive ? because I need 80lbs


I use black blasting sand in #20 or #12 grit, which sells for $10 for 88lb bag.Try a building supply that caters to concrete trades or blasting operations.


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

Daxx said:


> no prob!


Lowes has a color for cement that cost about $ 7.00 for a 10oz bottle


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

pfcbizz said:


> Daxx said:
> 
> 
> > no prob!
> ...


and also there is something called Drylok that is suppose to work better then Cement but can also be aplied over cemt to form a stronger bond and you can also mix the color to it also.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like some good info, I'll check it out! Thanks! :thumb:



BillD said:


> I use black blasting sand in #20 or #12 grit, which sells for $10 for 88lb bag.Try a building supply that caters to concrete trades or blasting operations.


That sounds incredible! Is it the higher the grit the finer it is? I want my sand to be about as fine as play sand, but a little finer.


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

BillD said:


> pfcbizz said:
> 
> 
> > I want to add black sand to my aqauriumbut I have to say where I can find it, it's expensive so I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can buy black sand that isn't so expensive ? because I need 80lbs
> ...


Yea, but its so hard to find any places that carry it, that's my biggest problem


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Are there any nation-wide chain places that carry it? I don't mean home depot or lowes, like a nation-wide chain of blasters?


----------

